# Speicherzugriffsfehler bei MySQL Anmeldung



## Mindwinder (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nen 5er mysql Server am laufen - ich kann mich mit phpmyadmin anmelden - meine Webseiten und der Mailserver arbeiten fleißig mit dem Server und alles scheint zu funktionieren. Einzig wenn ich über die Kommandozeile mich mit mysql -p  als root versuche zu verbinden bekomme ich nach dem üblichen Tralla:
 "Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g."

die Ausgabe "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und bin zurück in der Shell . Jemand eine Idee was da schief läuft? - War nicht immer so, habe auch lange nix mehr angefaßt... 

Nette Grüße,

Mindwinder


----------

